# What brand/source of hairspray



## Johanna

I am returning to conformation after many years of absence. The first shows are in a couple of weeks (Amarillo). Can someone who shows recommend a good hair spray that would work well on a puppy coat? Zoe will only be 6 1/2 months at those shows and her coat is quite floppy.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

I haven't used it yet, but I hear that most show poodles are wearing Artero hairspray these days. I bought some at a grooming expo last month in preparation!


----------



## Johanna

Hmmm... never heard of it. I'll check our local stores. Thanks!


----------



## Beautiful Blue

I can not recommend a spray...I am not of that circle. 
But I just want to say, HOW EXCITING this must be for you!!

Best of luck.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

Johanna, I don't know that you can find it locally - I think it is probably only available online from dog retailers like Cherrybrook, etc. Artero probably has a website to buy directly from. It's super expensive though!


----------



## kjgendreau

Yes, most poodles wear Artero. It doesn't seem to flake like a lot of human hairsprays do. I have also seen Kenra used, but it can also flake. If your dog is black or brown, I'd definitely use this Artero spray. https://usa.arteroshop.com/shop/dog...y_sprays/artero-hairspary-strong-hold-12-34oz


----------



## Johanna

Thanks chincillafuzzy and kjgenreau. I'll order some so I'll get it before I leave for the shows next month.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

My handler uses Volumax from Sally Beauty. I know she looks for a certain higher level of alcohol content to help it dry fast on the coat.


----------



## Mysticrealm

i know I'm late to recommend but a lot of people around me use Aussie Instant Freeze around here. That's mostly what I use on my boy


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Good old AquaNet and Volumax is what I have heard is used...............both human hairsprays easily found at stores


----------



## barbiespoodle

I am just about laughing myself silly over this.

I was in the show game back in the 80's when big hair was the fashion for women as well as poodles.

Back then there was only one choice for both my hair and the poodles, aquanet. With that stuff I could make my hair and the poodles as big as I wanted and that could be pretty dang big. It was basically cement in a spray.


----------



## ItzaClip

For any Canadians looking for artero there are grooming distributer in Canada. Lynn's professional is one. They offer free shipping over a certain amount spent. Based in Manitoba and topically ship fast with FedEx. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna

Yep, Barbiespoodle, that was the time I was really showing a great deal. We just sprayed those dogs until they were stiff because the hair was so long!

I can remember there was some judge who was excusing dogs for "foreign substance". After the first couple of classes everyone brushed out all the spray - the dogs looked rather sad! I wish I could remember that judge's name, but it's too long ago. Almost all the judges I admired in those days have joined beloved dogs over the rainbow bridge. Now I have to learn lots of new people and with a different variety (I had standards until this past year, now have a mini).


----------



## Aberdeen00

Big Sexy Hair Spray that I find at Sally’s and Walmart, I’m a groomer and it what I had on hand with my own dogs, found out it works REALLY well. I swear by it as one of the steps to a perfect top knot!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa

barbiespoodle said:


> I am just about laughing myself silly over this.
> 
> I was in the show game back in the 80's when big hair was the fashion for women as well as poodles.
> 
> Back then there was only one choice for both my hair and the poodles, aquanet. With that stuff I could make my hair and the poodles as big as I wanted and that could be pretty dang big. It was basically cement in a spray.


Hahaha We called it 'helmet head'.... AquaNet was impervious!


----------



## NOLA Standards

For a puppy Volumax or Hold It.
Or Aertero if you want to spend the $. 
Kenra as well.

Can't see the point in using high dollar spray on a baby... I usually have a couple of types, depending on what coat/puppy I'm working with.

Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Johanna

Thanks, Tabatha. I did buy a can of Arturo and it works pretty well - not sure it really replaces old Aquanet, tho!

This is the last time I'll be able to show her in puppy clip, thankfully. That butt will be shaved after next weekend! I doubt I'll be showing her again until our shows in May - not much else available without an extreme drive. She still does not have much body, so I'm not all that anxious to get her out.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

Johanna said:


> Thanks, Tabatha. I did buy a can of Arturo and it works pretty well - not sure it really replaces old Aquanet, tho!
> 
> This is the last time I'll be able to show her in puppy clip, thankfully. That butt will be shaved after next weekend! I doubt I'll be showing her again until our shows in May - not much else available without an extreme drive. She still does not have much body, so I'm not all that anxious to get her out.


Johanna please post before and after pictures when she goes into her big girl trim!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Heeheehee

Aqua Net.

80's Hair's BFF

:ahhhhh:


----------



## KlingValley

I use Got2B Glued in the yellow can for $4.88 at walmart


----------



## BabetteH

I'll be showing my mini puppy next month and have the same question. I'm seeing a professional groomer the day before but she told me that she can't do his top know the day before because it will break the hair. (I'm incredibly excited that she is willing to groom him, as we're total beginners, I hope he behaves.)

I'm so confused though: For AKC, am I allowed to spray or not? We're showing at FCI 2 weeks before, so definitely no spray. But my AKC grooming book explains how to spray the top know. Now I'm hearing "no foreign substances". 

How soon do I have to wash out the spray? Can I comb it out? If I spray him at the show in the morning, and we hang around for a bit before driving home, do I somehow need to wash him at the show? 

Sorry, I'm completely new to this. 

PS: We're showing in the baby class, under 6 months.


----------



## Mysticrealm

BabetteH said:


> I'll be showing my mini puppy next month and have the same question. I'm seeing a professional groomer the day before but she told me that she can't do his top know the day before because it will break the hair. (I'm incredibly excited that she is willing to groom him, as we're total beginners, I hope he behaves.)
> 
> I'm so confused though: For AKC, am I allowed to spray or not? We're showing at FCI 2 weeks before, so definitely no spray. But my AKC grooming book explains how to spray the top know. Now I'm hearing "no foreign substances".
> 
> How soon do I have to wash out the spray? Can I comb it out? If I spray him at the show in the morning, and we hang around for a bit before driving home, do I somehow need to wash him at the show?
> 
> Sorry, I'm completely new to this.
> 
> PS: We're showing in the baby class, under 6 months.


Technically, no, hairspray is not allowed, but it is absolutely accepted in the akc show world and you will not get disqualified for it.
For under 6 month I wouldn't bother with hairspray. They won't have enough hair to really make a difference if it's sprayed up or not.
You can use a grooming spray and lightly spritz that on and thn blowdry/brush out the spray after you go, but you should fully bath once home or the spray will break hair.


----------



## BabetteH

Thank you, that makes sense. I won't buy any then. If the groomer recommends any the day before the show when I bring him in, I can hopefully purchase it from her store. I'm just trying to be prepared.


----------



## Johanna

Does your groomer show poodles? If not, try to find a mentor at the show - someone who can help you with show grooming.

I agree, though, that your puppy really does not need hair spray.


Regarding "foreign substances" - there are very few, if any, AKC judges who would excuse a poodle for hair spray. Many years ago (about 35 years if my memory serves me) there was a brief period during which hair spray was condemned. It was very, very brief and not many judges even during that time observed it.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

The best hairspray I have used is Artero podium (black can). It breaks down better than anything else I’ve seen. You will definitely need help learning how to do the spray up and break it down. I have been to 12 show clusters in the last year, grooming poodles, and I still can’t do a proper spray up lol. It’s a big learning curve. I agree though, definitely don’t worry about spraying up your baby puppy, but you may want to find some artero hairspray to keep on hand for when you do begin to use it.


----------



## BabetteH

Johanna, we discussed that it's a puppy clip for an AKC show. I don't think she's owned poodles, but she's a former Groom Team USA member. 

I'm definitely hoping to find a mentor at the show. I've been calling around but not having too much luck. What is a good way to approach potential mentors? Or rather, how can I make that relationship beneficial for the other person so they'd want to invest time in me and my puppy? 

Are there any professional handlers that are willing to work with the owner rather than board the dog for them? How would you recommend going about finding them?

I'm excited to hear what the judge has to say. The puppy is from Germany and I have no idea if he's up to the standard here. :alberteinstein:


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

Babette if I am understanding you correctly are you asking if a handler would meet you at a show and get your dog ready and show him for you and then return to you afterwards without keeping your dog at their place? If so, that is called ringsiding or taking a dog ringside and yes there are handlers who will do this, though they are harder to find. You will likely have to pay a grooming fee and a handling fee (which may be higher than their normal handling fee) and you will have to keep in mind that the dog may not look as well trained in the ring because they don’t live together and work together often. So it can be harder to finish a dog who is just being shown by a handler ringside. But I know several dogs who have finished that way.

As far as finding a mentor it is smart of you to realize that they may want something in return from you. Handlers aren’t going to just give you all of their tips and tricks or groom your dog for you (unless you are paying them to do so) but they do want you there at the show so that they can beat you lol. So handlers are generally nice to newbies. But I would say that if you can find a breeder/owner/handler they will be more likely to be patient and help, as the pro handlers are always so busy. You could try to make a friend with someone in poodles at the show who seems friendly and kind and just see if they will let you watch them get their dogs ready. Observing is a great way to learn. And you can offer to be an extra set of hands for them in exchange (picking up armbands, brushing a dog, cleaning up the area, or whatever.) I would say that forming a friendship is the first step.

I formed a friendship with a very good pro handler (though he would probably never admit to being my friend lol!!) and now I go to shows with him sometimes even though my girl is a retired GrCh. I have learned soooo much in my time assisting him, it’s unbelievable. I still can’t do everything (actually can’t do most of the important stuff very well) but I am useful to him in some ways and I learn a ton every time I attend a show. I don’t know if any of this answered your questions but I hope to follow your adventure into the show world.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

My breeder/ judge/professional handler for many decades, who co owned my Matisse and mentored me in showing, handled him in the ring in most of the entries used "It." That's the name of it. "IT." lol. He insisted on IT. My poodle had enough hair at 6 months to work with pretty well. He stuck in some little hair wads too. (also probably not technically allowed, but they let a lot of stuff slide so the dogs can look spiffy) This stuff, "It" will hold up in a 200 mph wind. And it was about $2.00 or so. Walmart. Gold can.

You can see his hair in one of the pictures I posted on his b-day thread. He wasn't much older than 6 months. I think he got his championship at 8 months. (I had to go look...kind of forgotten exactly when)

https://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/269267-happy-birthday-my-matisse.html


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

I will say that the amazing thing about artero is its ability to break down easily. So while it won’t “freeze” the hair in place, it is strong enough to hold, and then breaks down so easily afterward. For a toy who takes 20 mins to neck wash and dry breakdown isn’t a big deal. But if you have 7 poodles (several of them standards) then breakdown is seriously business lol. 

So yes for the average owner handler with one small poodle a product like PB mentioned might make more financial sense. But for a pro with many poodles, or even just an owner handler with one standard who has a lot of hair, artero may be better.


----------



## BabetteH

Thank you, Chinchillafuzzy. Those tips are very helpful!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I will say that the amazing thing about artero is its ability to break down easily. So while it won’t “freeze” the hair in place, it is strong enough to hold, and then breaks down so easily afterward. For a toy who takes 20 mins to neck wash and dry breakdown isn’t a big deal. But if you have 7 poodles (several of them standards) then breakdown is seriously business lol.
> 
> So yes for the average owner handler with one small poodle a product like PB mentioned might make more financial sense. But for a pro with many poodles, or even just an owner handler with one standard who has a lot of hair, artero may be better.



It wasn't me. It was my breeder's/handler's idea. It was what he used always and he was no small time poodle guy and he co-owned Matisse with me. He was actually very big in the poodle world, breeding and showing, judging, handling very rich peoples' dogs...West Minster, Crufts for something like 40 plus years. He nor I cared about the financial aspect of hair spray. lol. So this was_ actually_ what he liked. (hard to believe, huh?) I know...it's weird. And too, he was kind of a stubborn fellow so he always got his own way. lol.

Breaking down is a pain for sure. But there's this stuff you spray on that helps dissolve the hair spray first a little bit. But it doesn't hurt to experiment and try a few to see what you like best...some practice with fixing the hair up and seeing how a few kinds work. 

When there was an outdoor show once, it was a windy day. And I thought...oh no...but everyone was in the same boat. So it held up pretty well anyhow. Ironically, it was a show in the town I recently moved to. (It's windy a lot here) 

This was from that show.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

PB love the windy picture lol. He looks so cute. I do know lots of handlers (and especially the older ones) have been doing things the same way for years and years and don’t like to try new products. My breeder used to use another hairspray but now just goes on and on about how amazing the artero spray is. But I’m sure that the artero isn’t the only good option, in fact this past weekend I think I saw 4 different poodle handlers using 4 different products lol! So it sounds probably a trial and error to see what they like best!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Thanks Chinchilla...I like that one too. I have it on my phone main page. 

I'm sure you're right Chinchilla. Some of these old timers are set in their ways. I know how that can go. Some products or whatever might have been the only choice back in their day. lol. Of course my breeder isn't so terribly old. LOL. Probably not much older than I am. Eh-hem.:act-up: Also it could be just personality. I'm always open to try new things. I will NOT be like my parents!!!!! Gosh, talk about stubborn, old fashion! :argh:


----------

